
Chrome will soon ad-block an entire website if it shows abusive ads - tannhaeuser
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/11/5/18063906/chrome-71-update-abusive-ads-blocking-december-2018
======
mscasts
I don't like it. Honestly, I don't want Google to be the gatekeeper for what
an abusive ad is or isn't.

